# quick question about MU1613



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

Got my fuel pump today for my 2000 NBS GMC 2500 6.0L and the sold me part number MU1613. I lifted the bed and my old pump has one square 4 pin connector on it and the new one has one 4 pin flat connector and one 3 pin flat connector. The 3 pin goes to a black sensor on top of the unit. The pump came with a new 4 pin flat connector but what about the black sensor, do i have the wrong pump?


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

just got off the phone with the dealer and he said I should have MU1614, is the difference the black sensor?

edit: 
I called delco direct and they told me the MU1613 is for a 5.3L and MU1614 is for the 6.0L either way I wont be able to finish it tonight. I'm going to return the mu1613 tomorrow and get the mu1614. One other question, do I need a special tool to remove the fuel lines?

Tim


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The 1614 _SHOULD_ be the correct one for your 6.0. 
GM did a lot of strange things during the body style changeover (especially on the 2500's) but it should be the correct one.

You will need a fuel line disconnect tool to remove the lines from the fuel module assembly. You can buy inexpensive ones ($10 or so) at most parts store that will do the job.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;537730 said:


> The 1614 _SHOULD_ GM did a lot of strange things during the body style changeover (especially on the 2500's) .


GM loves the running line change. They also forget to tell anybody, including their own people.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

there are 2 different fuel pumps for that truck one with one plug Wiring code tuc and with two plugs code tcf. They are the same for the 4.8l 5.3l 6.0l 99-03. MU 1613 replaced Mu1516. You should be able to disconnect fuel lines with needle nose pliers. I would replace the wiring harness connector to the pump while you have it apart because they tend to get corroded.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks guys, I should be able to get the new pump today and hopefully get it in tonight.


----------

